# Some type of fungus?



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

So this thing started growing on my ghostwood recently. It started off as a little sphere, split into a pacman type thing and just keeps getting bigger and spreading out. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Jelly cup fungi. Ascomycota


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Mystery solved. Thank you! Nothing harmful to the frogs I would assume?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No your fine


----------

